# Simulacion Amplificador Operacional Lm741



## Rick_x (Dic 27, 2009)

Estimados foreros, deseo hacer es un circuito que me transforma una entrada de +/-12VAC a  una tension alterna en el rango de 0 a 5 volt para la entrada ADC de un micro.

el circuito esta propuesto en el libro de circuitos electricos de Richard Dorf en el capitulo de operacionales, yo calcule las resistencias para mi caso.
Pero la parte del seguidor de voltaje que no me funciona  y el amplificador sumador (tampoco funciona)
primero quiero asegurarme que cada uno por si solo funcione correctamente y luego los junto. 

agradeceria mucho si lo mirara y me indicara que esta mal

adjunto simulacion proteus v7.6 con las otras simulaciones


----------



## Vick (Dic 27, 2009)

Si los operacionales no tienen alimentación es obvio que no funcionan...


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 27, 2009)

Que tal si conectas los pines de alimentacion (4 y 7) del 741 ?


----------



## Rick_x (Dic 27, 2009)

cometi un error de novato  faltaba las fuentes
gracias foreros

Ahora funciona el circuito seguidor de voltaje pero el sumador no funciona como debería, este debería entregarme la sinusoidal desplazada en el rango de 0 a 5 Volt aprox. según el diseño del libro.

en este circuito la parte del inversor y el seguidor de voltaje funcionan correctamente

se adjunta simulacion en proteus v7.6

En el mensaje anterior cometi un error, la tension alterna de salida según diseño quedará en el  rango de 1 a 4 Volt peak to peak.


----------

